# The Point at Poipu



## wiks10 (Nov 6, 2007)

I see Some people posting that if they go the the timeshare presentation they are getting a discount on Maintenence fees.  As an owner at The Point at Poipu how do I take advantage of this?  I dont remeber seeing anything about it.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Dollie (Nov 6, 2007)

You have to go to the presentation/update/sales pitch (if you qualify, there are some requirements and I don't remember the details).  After the presentation, you have the choice of $100 up front to spend or $150 off your maintenance fee.  We were also given a certificate that entitled us to 3 days and 2 nights of complimentary accommodations at one of 10 specified Sunterra timeshares.  There are a lot of limitations on this offer but we were able to use it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 6, 2007)

My advice after attending the presentation.  It isn't worth $150 off the maintenance fees to attend an incredibly high pressure sales presentation for 2 hrs.  Just learn to say no.

Lots of better things to do on Kauai than listen to the Super Closer.

Be sure you review your check out charges closely prior to check out day.

They charged me 75 cents for each local call even though they are supposed to be free for owners.  Issue still is not resolved even though they've had 3 weeks to work on this highly complex issue.  75 cents times 22 calls means they owe me $16.50  

Sterling


----------



## wiks10 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replys


----------



## Werner (Nov 7, 2007)

Sterling, I'm having a hard time being sympathetic with your Poipu problems this time.  

If you review your bill at the counter at check out time and find a mistake it takes 10 seconds to fix.  That applies anywhere.  Mistakes happen.

The sales pitch was not the slightest bit contentious or pressured.  We learned a bit about the new Sunterra Hawaiian Trust, had a discussion about which Sunterra Caribbean resorts are best, got the latest list prices and ate some of the goodies.  The sales person knew up front that we were not going to buy anything, we were there to learn a bit and pickup a fast $150 and a few free days stay at another resort.  We listened attentively, treated the salesperson like a professional and didn't buy anything.  We left with a handshake.  We see the same salesperson every visit.  No hassles.  

Our 2 week stay at Poipu this summer was the best kind, relaxing and uneventful.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 7, 2007)

Glad you had a good visit Werner.  I wasn't looking for sympathy just venting.  Sure I should have reviewed the bill prior to checking out.  However, I shouldn't have had multiple problems getting it corrected.  It was their screw up not mine.

I certainly learned my lesson with the bill and will review each and every time at all future timeshares checkouts.  That literally is the first time in 25 years we've had an error on the bill.  Must be living right, huh?  

Do you happen to remember the name of the super closer with the handshake?  Perhaps we had a different closer.

That said, I'll never do one of their presentations again.  Points aren't for us, only Hawaii.

Sterling


----------



## Werner (Nov 7, 2007)

You are living right.  We find errors in bills fairly often.  Timeshares aren't any more prone those kinds of things than any other retail business.  

I don't know what a "super closer" is.  We meet with a sales rep named Victoria.  She is very enthusiastic and of course wants to sell, but she is also entertaining and fun to talk to.  She has been to many of Sunterra's resorts and is a helpful source of information on the places she has been.  We can usually steer the discussion to things we are interested in, like getting a better understanding of of the Trust points, something we hadn't yet looked into; which Sunterra Caribbean resorts are best; how is life under Diamond? (that was good for 20 minutes, short answer "Great" ), how to work "the system"?  by the time we were finished with our subjects and getting some munchies from the kitchen there wasn't much time left but we looked at the list prices, reiterated what we said at the beginning, that we weren't interested more weeks or points.  Thank you very much... see you next year... fill out this form for your maintenance fee reduction... here is your 3 day voucher... have fun... Painless, and we learned a few things.

Sales meetings are a two way conversation.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 7, 2007)

The super closer is the one that gives backup when the sales person that escorted us into the room wasn't getting anywhere.

20 minutes--heck we were there for two hours.  You and I were talking with different individuals apparently.  Started out telling us $46,000 to get into points........that killed any possibility of a sale this year.  Kept going down and down but that initial $46K killed any interest probably permanently.

Sterling


----------



## PalmTrees (Nov 7, 2007)

Will be there 1 week from today. Can hardly wait!
I have been telling myself that my time is too valuable to spend on another update. The sales people have all our previous tours on record. Each year we feel sorry for the conciers that greet us and book a meeting anyway. I have more erge to buy another Poipu Point week (after market) and then try a  points conversion later. they have told me that the few holdout owners that don't convert will have very few choices later. The only evidence I have is that prior to Sunterra I got top corner rooms in bldg 4 and 6 every year for Thankgiving week. Now I still get corners but on lower floors despite bring first in line at the fax at midnight and sending duplicate requests on line at 12:01. The explantion is that there are 2-week owners  booking dual-consecutive weeks that blank me out.
I suspect that they are breaking up weeks that were fixed week only reservations into point partial weeks and accomodating Sunterra high point owners. I have seen that the asking price for resale weeks have gone down 20% over the last year or so. Any comments on the Sunterra issues or the real (vs asking) price of resales would be helpful. I will let you know how it goes if I succomb to the "update" pitch. Thanks!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 8, 2007)

The Point is beautiful, grounds immaculate, view is wonderful, place is relaxing.  Be glad you aren't down around all the construction in the Koloa area.

Joe's on the Green isn't doing suppers with entertainment anymore.  A real loss and something we always looked forward to every year.

Sterling


----------



## AKE (Nov 8, 2007)

The trick is not to talk to them or give them any openings - just keep saying no / not interested over and over again.  If you don't give them any openings re discussion then they easily give up - rarely takes us more than 5 minutes, even in the toughest of these resorts.


----------

